# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Orange Ghost Ball python?

## MeinDraco

A local guy has these Orange Ghost hatchlings for sale that I am considering.  problem is, I have never seen an Orange Ghost in person let alone a hatchling.  they can look like normals to me.  can someone with a trained eye help me determine if these are Orange Ghosts.  see pics below of the actual snakes.

Thank you

----------


## JeffD

I don't know what that is, but its way cool !!  :Very Happy: 

Using Tapatalk

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

First picture (snake on hand) is definitely a ghost. The second picture, the one on the left is a normal, the one on the right is a ghost. You can also tell that its a ghost by its shed skin, it is always clear compared to other morphs where you can see the patterns on the old skin.

----------

dr del (05-04-2012),MeinDraco (05-04-2012),PitOnTheProwl (05-05-2012),_Slim_ (05-14-2012)

----------


## aalomon

I see a ghost!

----------


## Rob

Yup that's a hypo.

----------


## MeinDraco

Great thanks...I actually just picked them up.  I got such a great deal on them that I had to get them.  I bought all the Orange Ghosts and none of the hets.  In person they are definitely Orange Ghost...they are beautiful. I will post pictures of them when I get home tonight.  I would like to get everyone's  opinion on them since they are my first Orange Ghosts...

----------


## Cameron Lamb Exotics

Congrats!

----------


## Mike41793

The one in the hand and the one on the right are definetly ghosts. The one on the left doesnt look it to me, probably a het ghost

----------


## BPro927

Good looking OGs.

If i may asking, what was the super deal?

----------


## MeinDraco

> Good looking OGs.
> 
> If i may asking, what was the super deal?


I don't mind sharing...I paid $300 for 2 females and 2 males all 4 are visual Orange Ghost.    

The light in the house is bad at night so I will get pics in the morning and let them get a chance to settle in.  I am super excited!   :Dancin' Banana:  None of my local friends are into ball pythons, so this is where I get to share my news with people who can appreciate it.

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

That seriously was a super deal :Surprised:  Major congrats on scoring all those visuals for that price  :Good Job:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

WOW that is definitely a smoking deal! :Surprised: 
Congrats and can't wait to see pics!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

That is a great deal :Good Job:  :Good Job: 
I paid a little more than that for one female :Surprised:

----------


## JeffD

Very cool! Can't wait to see some more pics !  :Very Happy: 

Using Tapatalk

----------


## MeinDraco

Here are some pics from this morning.  I am uploading these on our way to go Blueberry picking.  The wife wasn't amused when I suggested we should stay home with the new snakes instead....I was kidding of course  :Very Happy: 

Female #1


Female #1 2nd Pic


Female #2


Female #2 2nd pic


Male #1


Male #1 2nd Pic


Male #2


Male #2 2nd Pic


They settled in great.  the 1st male had his first meal last night and the 2nd Female had her 2nd meal.  all are healthy and spunky.  Thanks for all the feedback.

----------


## h00blah

Wow! All those are definitely ghosts :Good Job: ! Very good examples! What are your plans for them?

----------


## MeinDraco

> Wow! All those are definitely ghosts! Very good examples! What are your plans for them?


Thanks.  I will definitely keep a pair to breed and cross with other projects.  I may raise up the other pair for a few months to trade or sell off.

----------


## EmberBall

If I was you, I would sell the males, both of them.  Pick up at the very least, a Pastel Ghost male or even better, a Hypo Cinn or Hypo Spider male.  

Dave

----------

_Slim_ (05-14-2012)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

> If I was you, I would sell the males, both of them.  Pick up at the very least, a Pastel Ghost male or even better, a Hypo Cinn or Hypo Spider male.  
> 
> Dave


This  :Good Job: 

I would get a Hypo Mojo.....

----------

_Slim_ (05-14-2012)

----------


## Slim

*That* is an _awesome_ deal!  

I must not be living right, cause I never find deals like that  :Sad:  

 :ROFL: 

Seriously, congrats on picking up those little beauties  :Good Job:

----------

MeinDraco (05-28-2012)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

> *That* is an _awesome_ deal!  
> 
> I must not be living right, cause I never find deals like that  
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, congrats on picking up those little beauties



It's karma catching up to you Slim for your evil ways.

That is a dang nice haul of Hypos!

----------

MeinDraco (05-28-2012)

----------


## Slim

> It's karma catching up to you Slim for your evil ways.


That quote is head stone worthy  :ROFL:

----------


## Mike41793

> That quote is head stone worthy


You big dummy! If you kill jinx then we will have zero chance at getting any babies he produces! Come on slim, stick to the plan! STICK TO THE PLAN!!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Slim

> Come on slim, stick to the plan! STICK TO THE PLAN!!!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  I was talking about _my_ head stone  :Very Happy: 

But don't worry, I plan on sticking around long enough to break my personal PayPal record on one of Jinx's future hatchlings  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-14-2012)

----------

